# New Wheels for Soda.



## Sodagirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Picked up a wheel assist for Soda today. She is 16 and 3/4! The winter has been hard on her back end, so I am hoping to get her some exercise. Ready for summer swimming. Took her a few minutes, but ended up walking a bunch for using it for the first time. (will post pix asap not sure why its not working right now?)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

she adjusted to it quickly? waiting for those pics!


----------



## Sodagirl (Jul 4, 2012)

So far so good, slow and steady as it goes. Pic is posted on my album, not sure why I can't get it onto this thread?


----------

